# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Активные пользователи в 1С остаются после отключение пользователя от RDP

## mishapolitaev

1c:Предприятие 8.2.13.219


Значит такая 1С, пользователи к ней подключаются через РДП, но многие (почти все) когда отключаются от РДП то просто закрывают его, и сеанс РДП помечается как отключенный, потом он завершается через минуту. Но они не закрывают за собой саму 1Ску, и она от завершения сеанса как-то не так выключается, что от этого в списке активных пользователей я вижу тех кто подключался вчера например, а сегодня они заходят и им уже новая сессия открывается. В итоге я вижу то что на скриншоте. Думаю как решать этот вопрос. Перезапускать сервер 1с каждый день ночью, но не вижу 1С в списке служб! Подскажите где искать! Спасибо! 

http://www.pictureshack.ru/images/54107_1C.jpg

При этом активных пользователей, подключившихся по РДП: 

http://www.pictureshack.ru/images/89484_1C-1.jpg

----------


## LEO1

укажите в свойствах РДП - не отключение сеанса - а завершение, с переопределением пользовательских настроек

----------


## Bolzen

Может имеет смысл создать удаленное приложение? а не пускать всех в полноценный терминальный сеанс.
Плюс в том что запускаться будет только 1С, и всё, соответственно закрыть можно 1С, а терминальная сессия при закрытии программы сама завершится, очень удобно.

----------


## M_Volkov

> укажите в свойствах РДП - не отключение сеанса - а завершение, с переопределением пользовательских настроек


А где конкретно в свойствах RDP?

----------


## Vovchik9

> А где конкретно в свойствах RDP?


gpedit-Конфигурация компьютера-Админ. шаблоны-Служба удаленных столов и там найдете

----------

